# Gutted!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've just taken grandad's old Waltham 1883 out to wind and run for a bit (she's been sitting a while) and have found that the hairspring has broken off at the stud. My old eyes and hands are too far gone for hairsprings so I shall have to search the bay for a balance with stud and spring! Oh bother!

Mike


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it a fairly common type? I've bought non runners myself from 'fleabay, and ended up with not in but scrap ):


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a shame that hairspring replacements are such fiddly jobs to replace, I have a pack of them but can't remember if there's a cal on the packet that they fit! :wacko:

John..


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Update- I found a complete balance on t'American ebay so await the postman with bated breath. Hope it's as good as it was described! :watch:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

good luck!


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Will keep fingers crossed for you, it would be great to get your grandad's watch working again. :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Mike!!

Ah was it one of the "vibrating stud" ones?

Good idea to get complete balance with spring, as just getting the spring you then need to work out the inertia of the balance and it gets very tricky........


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Too true! I had a squint at this:-

http://www.tp178.com/jd/watch-school/6/article.html

That's way beyond my eyes and hands now. :yes:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Arrived today, fitted quickly and ticking away as I type. Result! :thumbsup:

Mike :biggrin:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Great news & your grand father's watch has a new lease of life. :thumbsup:


----------

